# Mixed Breed Guessing Time!



## SneakyDragon (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all!

I was curious if any of you kind folks would be able to take a guess at what breed mixes my two adopted buns could possibly be. If you'd like more information about them, let me know!

Onto the pictures!

*Bun 1*





He is ~1yr old from the shelter, male, found as a stray, ~4.6lbs. His left eye is marbled brown and blue while his right eye is entirely blue. I asked in another forum before, and one person said that he was most likely a Hotot mix.

more image links:
http://imgur.com/Io90Q
http://imgur.com/MYifU
http://imgur.com/Q928z
http://imgur.com/P4Y6P
http://imgur.com/4UJSI

*Bun 2*




That picture was from her adoption page. She is ~3yrs old from the shelter, female, ~4.7lbs. Two completely brown eyes on her.

more pics:
http://imgur.com/Fmskz
http://imgur.com/FvCek
http://imgur.com/ffyrE

I'd like to have more of her, but her black fur is a pain to photograph. x_x She always ends up as a giant black shape.

the two of them together:
http://imgur.com/lZZz8
http://imgur.com/OC6rp
http://imgur.com/4VjsI
http://imgur.com/udG8e
http://imgur.com/tm3G1

Here's a video of the two of them rolling around a food distributor toy ball.
[ame]http://youtu.be/ZwhECjDNfQ4[/ame]

If there's too many possibilities to narrow down their heritage, it's fine.  Hope you at least enjoyed the pictures and video.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 19, 2012)

I can see hotot mix for the first one. Definitely mixed with a broken rabbit b/c of the pattern. Mis Marked hotots usually have dutch faces with harlequin body markings or a variance of those. His body is definitely broken in pattern.

The girl is much harder to narrow because almost every breed comes in black. I dont see havana but maybe?


----------



## SneakyDragon (Jul 19, 2012)

hmmm.. reading up on the standards of Havanas and looking at the pictures, it sort of sounds like her. She's definitely rounder and stockier than my other bunny. I nicknamed her as my hefty bunny because it seems like so much effort for her to binky, lol. Her fur is very plush and dense and never seems to get mats. haha. temperament is very gentle and cuddly. she couldn't care less about manners cause she hops all over my face when I'm lying in bed. 

Thanks for the guesses!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 20, 2012)

No help with the breeds, but they're really cute!!


----------



## Samara (Jul 20, 2012)

Natasha looks almost like a Satin mix to me. She has the coat luster and would explain her being hard to photograph  

Definitely a hotot mix on your wee dude though. Adorable!


----------



## SneakyDragon (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, wendymac!

@Samara: What's the difference between Satin and Havana rabbits? I did some cursory reading on the two breeds and Havanas have "satin" coats? Thanks for the confirmation on the Hotot and the guess for my black bunny.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 20, 2012)

Satins have VERY shiny fur all over their body. Its really hard to tell unless you see it in person. I dont breed satins so I dont know what a Satin Mix's coat looks like. 

Here is a White





Heres a black





Mini Satins have a max weight of 4.75lbs and Havanas have one of 6.5lbs

Heres a picture of a black havana and you can also see they can be glossy too


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 20, 2012)

Here you can find more pictures of satin rabbits
I have also noticed when looking at them the head is almost as shiny as the body. But like I said Idk what a mix would look like
http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/doublehrabbits/satincolor.html


----------



## SneakyDragon (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! Yeah, I don't think my black bun is quite that glossy.  But it's as you say, maybe the mix part dulls the coat.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 23, 2012)

Your B&W looks a lot like my new guy, Panda. The hot tot part is easy, it's the what else that I have no clue. It doesn't matter, but it is fun to guess. He's about 6 pounds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd say Hotot mix as the eye liner is defined like one of that breed, and the other is probably a Satin. They are so shiny and gorgeous. We have a Dutch/Black Otter mix boy that has one eye 1/3 brown, 2/3 blue and the other is just the opposite being 1/3 blue and 2/3 brown.


----------

